# floorboard problems



## geogunn (Dec 24, 1999)

hello forum! I have an E-150 econoline ford 12 passenger van (no rear seats, a former delivery van, like driving around in a big ole cave). this aint a truck but the question may be the same. anybody have problems with the driver side floorboard going out? I don't mean rusting out, I mean punching out when you push in the clutch!

for the ford truckophiles, I also have a one owner '77 f-100 with < 70k miles. air still runs cold!

merry Christmas to all and a happy new year!

GEO


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

I haven't seen this problem before. I have had them rust out. I don't think your clutch should be hitting the floor board when pushing it it. I know there is an adjustment linkage on the 85 3/4 tons that you could adjust. Check under the dash to see if you have one. I have been waiting for someone else to address this question that might have had a simular problem, but I figured you had waited long enough.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## geogunn (Dec 24, 1999)

thanks eric--the problem area is not under thr clutch. the clutch pedal is connected to a rod that crosses over the brake and accelerator pedal. from there a rod goes down to the clutch master cyl on the floor board. this is where it punches out. happened twice...while I was driving! drove it all the way home the second time pulling the mowing trailer. what a trip, three on the tree and no clutch!

thanks for your response, keep your ears open on this one.

GEO


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Geo, Is the clutch master cylinder moving? I know there is adjustment in that linkage in case the linkage is slipping out. I understand how the linkage works and can still picture it in my mind even though I don't have that truck anymore. What I'm not able to figure out is what you mean by the floor board punching out.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Eric I believe what he is mentioning is that the firewall/floorboard is tearing out where the clutch rod pivot point bolts to that area.
I have heard of this, but not sure of the fix. Perhaps a thicker piece steel that absorbs and transferes the stress over a larger area.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Geo, the reason I asked if the clutch cylinder moves is you said it has happened twice. I figured the rod going to the cylinder had fallen out twice. I know the linkage can wear a nice little groves here and there and that makes for a shorter stroke when pushing in the clutch. That's why I suggested lengthening the adjuster to help keep it in place. If everything is moving a lot, what Dino suggested is a way to fix it too. A piece of plate steel in that area should help if you have room to get it in.

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2000)

Yes, a plate of steel will solve your problem.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

There you go Geo, sounds like a fix for your van.

----------
<a href="http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html">[email protected]</a>


----------

